# 11 best supplements for mass



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/print/3811 (click print page link and it shows all 11 on one page). 

What do you guys think? Any you would add or subtract from that list? The only ones from that list I currently DO NOT take are...

Casein Protein Powder
BCAA's
ZMA
Carnitine
Beta-ecdysterone
Vitargo

I bought Prime by USP labs the other day but it made me feel like shit. So I'm returning it and going to buy one or more of these - or something else??? I'm thinking going to add BCAA's. I've never been able to take them before because they made me break out bad. But I don't get zits anymore finally. Took 39 years lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/print/3811 (click print page link and it shows all 11 on one page).
> 
> What do you guys think? Any you would add or subtract from that list? The only ones from that list I currently DO NOT take are...
> 
> ...



keep things basic......3 you dont need at all


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> keep things basic......3 you dont need at all



I agree GR. muscle and fitness is more about selling product than anything else.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2014)

that USP Prime stuff is trash too......save your coin buddy.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 4, 2014)

I feel like the best supplement for mass is a weight gainer.  They have various types of protein (including the ones listed in the article) and creatine.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2014)

joliver said:


> I feel like the best supplement for mass is a weight gainer.  They have various types of protein (including the ones listed in the article) and creatine.



make your own.....most of those you buy are filled with shitty protein & carbs.  Cheap more so.


----------



## DF (Apr 4, 2014)

Not a bad article.  I've got to pick up some Casein myself.....


----------



## Get Some (Apr 4, 2014)

I would say when you use these supplements is more important than what you use. Know when to take BCAA's... if you are bulking, use isolate during the day and save the casein for before bed to keep growing while you sleep (as you know, it's a slower release protein). Don't forget glutamine and a solid multivitamin, preferably in liquid form.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 4, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> make your own.....most of those you buy are filled with shitty protein & carbs.  Cheap more so.


Yes exactly. Weight gainers are great for every one. Especially hard gainers. Although the ones on the marker are crap and over priced. They are nothing more than protein and carbs. If you look the protein is usually always a low grade. And the servings per container is ridiculously low and the price is high. 
You. Can simply by a high grade whey protein and then add either waxymaze or a good carbo  powder. 
You will get much better quality and double or more the servings for the same price. 
I used weight gainers for a good while until I figured this out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 4, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Yes exactly. Weight gainers are great for every one. Especially hard gainers. Although the ones on the marker are crap and over priced. They are nothing more than protein and carbs. If you look the protein is usually always a low grade. And the servings per container is ridiculously low and the price is high.
> You. Can simply by a high grade whey protein and then add either waxymaze or a good carbo  powder.
> You will get much better quality and double or more the servings for the same price.
> I used weight gainers for a good while until I figured this out.



thanks for explaining it......im lazy  lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is my experience with/without supplements including multivitamins. Certain supplements can play a helpful role when on a strict low caloric diet. As far as being on a maintenance diet or caloric surplus diet...for the exception of creatine..they have done absolutely NOTHING for me that I couldn't get or achieve from whole foods. I have spent a  shit load of money on supps in the past and I can honestly say that i am no further ahead today from them.  I have made no additional advancement in any types of gains from them. Nada, zilch, nothing. Just my experience.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

I just titled the thread what the article was titled. But I'm not looking for mass supps. just to stay lean and build muscle. The right supplements have a dramatic affect on me.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 4, 2014)

multivitamin, creatine and preworkout for me.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I just titled the thread what the article was titled. But I'm not looking for mass supps. just to stay lean and build muscle. The right supplements have a dramatic affect on me.



I see you as somebody who pays attention to detail, puts in hard work, has good genetics, trains hard, and eats very well. Do you feel that you could be where you are today without the supps? Just curious


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Here is my experience with/without supplements including multivitamins. Certain supplements can play a helpful role when on a strict low caloric diet. As far as being on a maintenance diet or caloric surplus diet...for the exception of creatine..they have done absolutely NOTHING for me that I couldn't get or achieve from whole foods. I have spent a  shit load of money on supps in the past and I can honestly say that i am no further ahead today from them.  I have made no additional advancement in any types of gains from them. Nada, zilch, nothing. Just my experience.



this 100 %


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 4, 2014)

I take a Multi-vitamin, fish oil, and a whole lot of ****in food. Oh, and if I'm not going home to eat after I train, I will have a protein and carb shake. Other than that I think all of that stuff is just a big waste of money. I don't even know why I take a multi anymore, it's more a habit than anything else. I've tried a PWO a couple times, and I think those things are more conducive to a stroke than anything else.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 4, 2014)

I completely agree with Seek in that you seem like a hard working, dedicated weight lifter, I ramble on about supplements from a totally negative prospective, I think the placebo effect of these products far outweighs any kind of a benefit. Eat well bro!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 4, 2014)

I wont lie, i fell for the supplement lore in the past. 99% percent of them are complete garbage.  Most of the supplements are junk because they are pixie dusted by the manufacturers that only care about the almighty dollar.   If the supplement is still on the shelf after 10 years, then the validity of it working could have postive benefits.   Nowadays Alpha sticks too, fish oil, coq10, bulk caffeine powder, bulk Nac, and a multi.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 5, 2014)

I believe supplements do work and they are beneficial. You just have to know which ones are worth using and how to use them and know which ones are just pure trash. 
To knock all supps and say they don't work would be like saying AAS is garbage and yields no results because you have only used bunk gear. Or didn't use your gear properly. 
I notice you guys that say sups don't work for you still say you use things such as COQ10, fish oil,  creatine, multi vitamin, glutamine, NAC etc. Well these are sups and are some That happen to be beneficial. 
Real food is always your best source there is no argument there. But when us bodybuilders and power lifters are putting such a physical demand on our bodies I do not believe that we always get enough out of our real food and this is where adding certain supps play an important role. Imo it's better to take in more than enough than to take in not enough. 
There is a tremendous amount of bullshit supplements on the market just as there is bunk gear. 
You need to have the knowledge on which supplements will be beneficial for you as an individual and how and when to properly take them, just as you do with your gear. 
Personaly I train hard. 
I use protein powders" in addiditon" to my meals. Not as a replacement of a meal. To help keep my protein in take high.  I add glutamine and aminos.  Again better to know that I'm taking in enough than chance that I may not. The time and hard work I spend in the gym warrants spending a little money on these sups. Imo. 
I also use COQ10, A POTENT MULTIVITAMIN. NAC, sometimes creatine. L-ARGININE. And sometimes a preworkout on my sluggish days. 
I'm sure there are plenty of other herbs and sups that are beneficial and do work well. 
The question shouldn't be do supplements work and are they beneficial but which ones are beneficial and work well. 
I think a more helpful thread especially for our younger members who are not ready to use AAS or just for the members who chose not to and for the rest of us that want to add beneficial sups  to our program to aid in our hard work would be,
Which supplements are beneficial and which are just pure junk, hype or worthless and brands that don't have accurate labeling. Ie. Underdosed etc.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I see you as somebody who pays attention to detail, puts in hard work, has good genetics, trains hard, and eats very well. Do you feel that you could be where you are today without the supps? Just curious



Lol yes. Supps eating and training help me get temporarily big. As soon as I get side tracked I go back to my default (genetics) form. Both of these forms (big and normal) take some time of course. But it does always happen. it's like a yearly cycle. That's what prompted me to join here. Normally what I obsess about I continue.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I believe supplements do work and they are beneficial. You just have to know which ones are worth using and how to use them and know which ones are just pure trash.
> To knock all supps and say they don't work would be like saying AAS is garbage and yields no results because you have only used bunk gear. Or didn't use your gear properly.
> I notice you guys that say sups don't work for you still say you use things such as COQ10, fish oil,  creatine, multi vitamin, glutamine, NAC etc. Well these are sups and are some That happen to be beneficial.
> Real food is always your best source there is no argument there. But when us bodybuilders and power lifters are putting such a physical demand on our bodies I do not believe that we always get enough out of our real food and this is where adding certain supps play an important role. Imo it's better to take in more than enough than to take in not enough.
> ...


 I'm going to throw this out there, I believe when referring to supplements, most people that call BS are the supps promising muscle, fat loss, lean gains, fast muscle repair, vein popping, huge pumps, etc. These products have a target group of people, the never ending stream of people that want to do what we do. New person deciding to get on the weightlifting train + Flashy, endorsed, hyped reviewed products = $$$SALE . Now to say the supplement market as a whole, is BS, fuk no! I take an aspirin a day for BP, that's a sup, the vitamins and even meds.
Supplement-noun: Something added to complete a thing, make up for a deficiency or extend or strengthen the whole.
So I guess I should categorize my rants a little more specifically.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I'm going to throw this out there, I believe when referring to supplements, most people that call BS are the supps promising muscle, fat loss, lean gains, fast muscle repair, vein popping, huge pumps, etc. These products have a target group of people, the never ending stream of people that want to do what we do. New person deciding to get on the weightlifting train + Flashy, endorsed, hyped reviewed products = $$$SALE . Now to say the supplement market as a whole, is BS, fuk no! I take an aspirin a day for BP, that's a sup, the vitamins and even meds.
> Supplement-noun: Something added to complete a thing, make up for a deficiency or extend or strengthen the whole.
> So I guess I should categorize my rants a little more specifically.



I will concur with stone. Items such as coq10 and NAC are more heart and health related. But still I personally see no need for glutamine, amino acids, fish oils, even multi vitamins when I'm getting it in abundance from the foods I eat. They are better served when on a strict calorie diet. That's just my opinion. 

The thread is about mass building supplements. Food builds mass.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 5, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I'm going to throw this out there, I believe when referring to supplements, most people that call BS are the supps promising muscle, fat loss, lean gains, fast muscle repair, vein popping, huge pumps, etc. These products have a target group of people, the never ending stream of people that want to do what we do. New person deciding to get on the weightlifting train + Flashy, endorsed, hyped reviewed products = $$$SALE . Now to say the supplement market as a whole, is BS, fuk no! I take an aspirin a day for BP, that's a sup, the vitamins and even meds.
> Supplement-noun: Something added to complete a thing, make up for a deficiency or extend or strengthen the whole.
> So I guess I should categorize my rants a little more specifically.



I agree with that Stone. I suppose I just have a tendency to automatically block those types of supplements out because I already know that they are a joke. Yes these ones that make all of these outrageous claims are pure nonsense. 
Although when training hard and putting such an intense physical demand on your body I'm not so sure you are always getting a sufficient amount of glutamine, aminos, vitamins  etc...from your food.  There fore I see no problem with adding them into your diet. Again though this would be determined on an individual basis depending on your training etc. For the average guy or someone not in the advance stages of there body building or power lifting  training then maybe not as necessary.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

So now I take...

Whey Protein
Glutamine
MP Assault pre workout 
Beast Creature Creatine
100% Beef Aminos/BCAA's
CLA
Chromium Picolinate
L-Orthinine
L-Cytriline
L-Arginine
Nitrix


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

...I also take all that other stuff you guys mention... fish oil, vit D, multi, and etc. But for the most part I categorize all that stuff in the healthy section of my cupboard. I'd like to add that I get very positive and quick results from the post above supps I take. Today I added the dedicated creatine supp and the amino acids/BCAA's.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 9, 2014)

Real natural food for me. Lots of it. That's all you need.


----------

